# Baked Ono (Wahoo) Or Tuna



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3-4 lbs ono (Wahoo), tuna or other large ocean fish
1 cup of mayo
2 tblsp lemon juice
2 large dill pickles, chopped
3 tblsp chopped chives

Mix these ingredients and paint the fish liberally inside and out. If you can get ti leaves use them, if not wrap in foil. Feel fee to use as much of the tartar sauce as you wish so the fish will absorrb some of the fat. Bake 12 mins to the pund in a 350 deg oven, OR.....you may place on BBQ grill and roast for 15 mins to the pounjd. Test fish before serving to make sure it is done.


----------

